# Matri al Genoa e Vrsaljko al Milan: e' fatta.



## admin (5 Luglio 2014)

Secondo quanto riportato poco fa da Sky, la trattativa tra il Milan ed il Genoa per lo scambio tra Matri e Vrsaljko sarebbe praticamente conclusa. 

Matri, dunque, si trasferisce al Genoa. Il terzino croato, invece, fa il percorso inverso e passa in rossonero.


La settimana prossima potrebbero arrivare le firme. Le parti sono vicinissime.

Matri dovrebbe trasferirsi al Genoa in prestito.


----------



## Frikez (5 Luglio 2014)

Non ci credo


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2014)

Madò, questo vuol significare che oltre a levarci di torno quel fenomeno di Matri col suo ingaggio di 5.2 mln lordi ad annualità, siamo vicini presumibilmente alla cessione di Abate. Incredibile!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Madò, questo vuol significare che oltre a levarci di torno quel fenomeno di Matri col suo ingaggio di 5.2 mln lordi ad annualità, siamo vicini presumibilmente alla cessione di Abate. Incredibile!!!!



vero!!

ma matri sarà a titolo definitivo? vedremo...


----------



## Frikez (5 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Madò, questo vuol significare che oltre a levarci di torno quel fenomeno di Matri col suo ingaggio di 5.2 mln lordi ad annualità, siamo vicini presumibilmente alla cessione di Abate. Incredibile!!!!



Non svegliatemi, è un sogno.

Se poi arriva Iturbe o un altro esterno abbiamo un 11 di tutto rispetto


----------



## pennyhill (5 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma ma specifica: Matri passerà in prestito al Genoa. Vrsaljko invece dovrebbe arrivare a titolo definitivo al Milan, superata la concorrenza di Juve e Sassuolo.*



Quindi non si può parlare di vero scambio.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> vero!!
> 
> ma matri sarà a titolo definitivo? vedremo...



Credo in prestito con diritto di riscatto.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Credo in prestito con diritto di riscatto.



eh ecco questo temevo


----------



## Giangy (5 Luglio 2014)

Fantastico! non vedevo l'ora,finalmente!


----------



## colcuoresivince (5 Luglio 2014)

MAtri in prestito e il terzino a titolo definitivo?
Ho paura che l'anno prossimo dovremo venderli entrambi


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non svegliatemi, è un sogno.
> 
> Se poi arriva Iturbe o un altro esterno abbiamo un 11 di tutto rispetto



calma c'è ancora da confermare Rami


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Luglio 2014)

Di Marzio ha detto che matri va in prestito.
Questo mi fa pensare che I soldi al Genova perVersaljco arriveranno dalla cessione di Abate


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2014)

Matri in prestito vuol dire che il prossimo anno il Genoa potrà riscattarlo ad una cifra più bassa di adesso, e noi non andremo manco in minusvalenza perché sarà ulteriormente ammortato. Diciamo sui 7M. Vrsaljko credo lo paghiamo con i soldi di Abate. Confesso che questo tripudio di notizie positive mi sta mandando letteralmente in brodo di giuggiole!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato poco fa da Sky, la trattativa tra il Milan ed il Genoa per lo scambio tra Matri e Vrsaljko sarebbe praticamente conclusa.
> 
> Matri, dunque, si trasferisce al Genoa. Il terzino croato, invece, fa il percorso inverso e passa in rossonero.
> 
> ...





el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha detto che matri va in prestito.
> Questo mi fa pensare che I soldi al Genova perVersaljco arriveranno dalla cessione di Abate



Concordo!


----------



## raducioiu (5 Luglio 2014)

Molto bene, ci leviamo di torno Matri (purtroppo solo in prestito mi pare di capire) e portiamo a casa un terzino che parrebbe decente.



> superata la concorrenza di Juve  e Sassuolo


----------



## colcuoresivince (5 Luglio 2014)

qualcuno di voi ha seguito questo terzino in passato?
E' giovane ma non so come sia


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2014)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> qualcuno di voi ha seguito questo terzino in passato?
> E' giovane ma non so come sia



L'ho visto abbastanza, non è eccelso tecnicamente ma ha gamba e tanta volontà.

In definitiva godo, visto che Abate aveva ben poco da dare ormai.


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Luglio 2014)

Adesso parlano di Jackson Martinez se parte Balotelli! Galliani si sta scatenando come ai bei tempi!!!!!!!


----------



## sion (5 Luglio 2014)

dico solo,abbiamo fatto un colpaccio


----------



## pennyhill (5 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Matri in prestito vuol dire che il prossimo anno il Genoa potrà riscattarlo ad una cifra più bassa di adesso, e noi non andremo manco in minusvalenza perché sarà ulteriormente ammortato. Diciamo sui 7M. Vrsaljko credo lo paghiamo con i soldi di Abate. Confesso che questo tripudio di notizie positive mi sta mandando letteralmente in brodo di giuggiole!!!



Retrocedono e non potranno permettersi di riscattarlo.


----------



## Dexter (5 Luglio 2014)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> qualcuno di voi ha seguito questo terzino in passato?
> E' giovane ma non so come sia


Non ha niente da invidiare a De Sciglio


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2014)

[MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] Di MArzio conferma prestito per definitivo ?


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] Di MArzio conferma prestito per definitivo ?



Si


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2014)

Se prendiamo pure Rami, diciamolo pure senza paura: con De Sciglio Alex Rami Vrsaljko abbiamo la difesa più forte del campionato.



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] Di MArzio conferma prestito per definitivo ?



yes  Di Marzio ha detto proprio questo.


----------



## pisolo22 (5 Luglio 2014)

Via Matri anche se penso con diritto di riscatto e noi pagheremo in parte l'ingaggio ma lo notizia migliore che prendiamo il talentino croato che non è male e grazie al suo arrivo penso sia cosa fatta... la notizia migliore di tutte e che il ciuccio che sa solo correre ce lo togliamo dalle Balls e va dal suo amico Ibra a Parigi per non meno di 8,5 MLN di euro pronti a stappare lo champagne!!!!!


----------



## Frikez (5 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se prendiamo pure Rami, diciamolo pure senza paura: con De Sciglio Alex Rami Vrsaljko abbiamo la difesa più forte del campionato.



Che compensa un centrocampo da zona decimo posto


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> yes  Di Marzio ha detto proprio questo.



Benissimo. Aspettiamo le cifre, intanto come al solito Preziosi


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Luglio 2014)

Sto male. In un colpo, via Matri, probabilmente Abate, e dentro un terzino almeno decente.


----------



## Dexter (5 Luglio 2014)

Ora Agazzi, Niang e cash per Perin dai


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Che compensa un centrocampo da zona decimo posto



vediamo come sarà pure l'attacco  se pure quello sarà da scudetto, per la zona CL per me ce la possiamo giocare, malgrado il centrocampo di maniscalchi.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2014)

Ora abbiamo la coppia di laterali difensivi entrambi del' 92 e con grandi margini di miglioramento. Ottimo!


----------



## Butcher (5 Luglio 2014)

Sogno o son desto?
Ma cosa sta accadendo nella testa di Galliani?


----------



## Giangy (5 Luglio 2014)

Adesso sotto con scarso Abate! Poi come ultimo,spero nella partenza di Constant,almeno dopo non avremo più bidoni!


----------



## Frikez (5 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Matri in prestito vuol dire che il prossimo anno il Genoa potrà riscattarlo ad una cifra più bassa di adesso, e noi non andremo manco in minusvalenza perché sarà ulteriormente ammortato. Diciamo sui 7M. Vrsaljko credo lo paghiamo con i soldi di Abate. Confesso che questo tripudio di notizie positive mi sta mandando letteralmente in brodo di giuggiole!!!



Me too.

A 7 milioni è fattibile 
Se parte come sembra Abate abbiamo fatto un colpaccio della madonna IMHO


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Luglio 2014)

Perchè secondo voi è scontato che parta Abate? Anche io lo spero, ma se arriva Vrsaljko abbiamo comunque solamente quattro terzini. Voglio dire, Zaccardo e Bonera sono impresentabili.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Luglio 2014)

Adesso dobbiamo andare all'assalto di Perin...signor Galliani spinga, spinga!


----------



## aleslash (5 Luglio 2014)

Finalmente una bella mossa


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Perchè secondo voi è scontato che parta Abate? Anche io lo spero, ma se arriva Vrsaljko abbiamo comunque solamente quattro terzini. Voglio dire, Zaccardo e Bonera sono impresentabili.



Perchè Abate è sul mercato, e la riserva ha dimostrato quest'anno che non vuole farla.

Se non avesse ormai quasi 30 anni proverei a recuperarlo da quest'annata disastrosa. Ma è l'unico che ha mercato.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato poco fa da Sky, la trattativa tra il Milan ed il Genoa per lo scambio tra Matri e Vrsaljko sarebbe praticamente conclusa.
> 
> Matri, dunque, si trasferisce al Genoa. Il terzino croato, invece, fa il percorso inverso e passa in rossonero.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Luglio 2014)

Ottimo.


----------



## Ciachi (5 Luglio 2014)

Una buona....anzi un ottima notizia!!!!


----------



## Djici (5 Luglio 2014)




----------



## Ciachi (5 Luglio 2014)

Scusate ma Sky adesso dice che non è ancora nulla di concluso!?!?!?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2014)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Scusate ma Sky adesso dice che non è ancora nulla di concluso!?!?!?



la settimana prossima si definisce tutto, hanno già raggiunto l'accordo ma nero su bianco si mette nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## diavolo (5 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato poco fa da Sky, la trattativa tra il Milan ed il Genoa per lo scambio tra Matri e Vrsaljko sarebbe praticamente conclusa.
> 
> Matri, dunque, si trasferisce al Genoa. Il terzino croato, invece, fa il percorso inverso e passa in rossonero.
> 
> ...







Scambio Perin-Agazzi e abbiamo sistemato la retroguardia titolare


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Luglio 2014)

grazie dio, grazieeee


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2014)




----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Luglio 2014)

Un Croato, finalmente  Dopo Simic altro idolo sicuramente


----------



## sion (5 Luglio 2014)

questo qui e' giovane oltre che forte raga,puo' crescere ed ha gia' delle buonissime basi..


----------



## Jino (5 Luglio 2014)

Spero tanto si faccia, Sime è un giovane con grandi margini di miglioramento, lo scorso anno al Genoa mi aveva veramente stupito per la rapidità nell'adattamento al nostro calcio e al miglioramento costante bloccato solo nel finale da guai fisici.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Luglio 2014)

Perfetto,buonissimo acquistra sotto con Rami e la difesa è a posto.



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ora abbiamo la coppia di laterali difensivi entrambi del' 92 e con grandi margini di miglioramento. Ottimo!



Ed entrambi posso giocare sia a destra che a sinistra!


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Luglio 2014)

Ottima notizia. Ci manca solo Robinho.


----------



## robs91 (5 Luglio 2014)

Sarebbe un ottimo affare,anche se il croato non mi fa proprio impazzire.


----------



## Ciachi (5 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> la settimana prossima si definisce tutto, hanno già raggiunto l'accordo ma nero su bianco si mette nei prossimi giorni.



Si, dovrebbe essere martedì!!! Ma bisogna definire il prezzo del croato!!!


----------



## Jino (5 Luglio 2014)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Si, dovrebbe essere martedì!!! Ma bisogna definire il prezzo del croato!!!



Il Sassuolo aveva trovato l'accordo con il Genoa quindi su per giu il prezzo del ragazzo è già ben definito


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Luglio 2014)

che dire,ottimo! Ammetto che il croato non fosse in cima alle mie preferenze,ma lo ritengo comunque un ottimo elemento e poi è un '92 quindi sicuramente ha ampi margini di miglioramento.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato poco fa da Sky, la trattativa tra il Milan ed il Genoa per lo scambio tra Matri e Vrsaljko sarebbe praticamente conclusa.
> 
> Matri, dunque, si trasferisce al Genoa. Il terzino croato, invece, fa il percorso inverso e passa in rossonero.
> 
> ...



Ottimo !

Tra l'altro Vrsaljko verrà sicuramente rateizzato in millanta rate e coi soldi della a questo punto sicura cessione di Abate troveremmo il cash per la prima benedetta rata di Iturbe.


----------



## Giangy (5 Luglio 2014)

Attendo,molto fiducioso,altre news di mercato su Abate Psg,speriamo in bene!


----------



## neversayconte (5 Luglio 2014)

non sono contento perchè questo sta a trattare sempre con preziosi. 
apri gli occhi cribbio.


----------



## Djici (5 Luglio 2014)

mancano ancora perin, rami, darmian/santon, un centrocampista di qualita e un esterno destro.

chiedo troppo ?


----------



## Giangy (5 Luglio 2014)

Chissà,che fine farà Constant... sicuramente sarà una riserva,ma sarei molto più contento di una sua cessione!


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2014)

Non ci credo


----------



## hiei87 (5 Luglio 2014)

E' la più bella notizia di mercato dai tempi dell'arrivo di Ibra.


----------



## Serginho (5 Luglio 2014)

Quanto godo non potete capire


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2014)

*Come riporta Di Marzio lunedi sera è atteso il si definitivo di Preziosi, martedi dovrebbe essere tutto ufficiale, Matri andrà al Genoa in prestito, ancora da valutare la formula per Vrsaljko .*


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Di Marzio lunedi sera è atteso il si definitivo di Preziosi.*




Non ci saranno problemi per Matri, speriamo vada tutto bene per Sime


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2014)

*Aggiornamento di Di Marzio: l'operazione è stata conclusa stamattina a Forte dei Marmi con una stretta di mano. Atteso per lunedì sera l'ok di Preziosi e martedì l'ufficialità. Matri andrà al Genoa in prestito, per Vrsaljko invece da definire ancora la modalità del trasferimento. Gli ingaggi sono da stabilire in questi giorni con gli agenti. Il mercato si infiamma: Matri e Vrsaljko si scambiano le casacche.*


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Luglio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Perchè* secondo voi è scontato che parta Abate*? Anche io lo spero, ma se arriva Vrsaljko abbiamo comunque solamente quattro terzini. Voglio dire, Zaccardo e Bonera sono impresentabili.



comincia ad avere un'età, e non sembra ti capitano occasioni di monetizzare. 

dagli 8 in su per me è da fare di corsa. 

cmq per matri-vrsaljko aspetto l'ufficialità per esultare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2014)

Bella roba per Matri via in prestito cosi 0 euro in entrata e la prossima stagione sono di nuovo a Milanello che strazio


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento di Di Marzio: l'operazione è stata conclusa stamattina a Forte dei Marmi con una stretta di mano. Atteso per lunedì sera l'ok di Preziosi e martedì l'ufficialità. Matri andrà al Genoa in prestito, per Vrsaljko invece da definire ancora la modalità del trasferimento. Gli ingaggi sono da stabilire in questi giorni con gli agenti. Il mercato si infiamma: Matri e Vrsaljko si scambiano le casacche.*



Buono,Matri si ammortizza ulteriormente e l'anno prossimo sloggia per sempre.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Buono,Matri si ammortizza ulteriormente e l'anno prossimo sloggia per sempre.



esatto


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento di Di Marzio: l'operazione è stata conclusa stamattina a Forte dei Marmi con una stretta di mano. Atteso per lunedì sera l'ok di Preziosi e martedì l'ufficialità. Matri andrà al Genoa in prestito, per Vrsaljko invece da definire ancora la modalità del trasferimento. Gli ingaggi sono da stabilire in questi giorni con gli agenti. Il mercato si infiamma: Matri e Vrsaljko si scambiano le casacche.*



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Bella roba per Matri via in prestito cosi 0 euro in entrata e la prossima stagione sono di nuovo a Milanello che strazio



Però nel frattempo se ne va il pacco rotto di Pazzini che per grazia divina va in scadenza e da buon vecchietto andrà a svernare in liguria, poi valuti.


----------



## Ale (5 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Madò, questo vuol significare che oltre a levarci di torno quel fenomeno di Matri col suo ingaggio di 5.2 mln lordi ad annualità, siamo vicini presumibilmente alla cessione di Abate. Incredibile!!!!



matri in prestito con ingaggio pagato in parte anche da noi, ma era inevitabile


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Luglio 2014)

non ci credo non ci credo!!!!!


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Di Marzio lunedi sera è atteso il si definitivo di Preziosi, martedi dovrebbe essere tutto ufficiale, Matri andrà al Genoa in prestito, ancora da valutare la formula per Vrsaljko .*



Non vorrei portare iella ma il si di matri al trasferimento non mi sembra così scontato altrimenti non si spiegherebbero le parole di appena pochi giorni fa in cui rivendicava il suo utilizzo per riscattarsi dalle critiche. Capisco che sono frasi di circostanza ma passare dal milan al genoa a 30 anni per di più in prestito per me deve bruciare molto.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Luglio 2014)

Ma Matri in prestito giusto? Non risolviamo nulla.
E Vrsaliko pure arriva in prestito?


----------



## Aron (5 Luglio 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Non vorrei portare iella ma il si di matri al trasferimento non mi sembra così scontato altrimenti non si spiegherebbero le parole di appena pochi giorni fa in cui rivendicava il suo utilizzo per riscattarsi dalle critiche. Capisco che sono frasi di circostanza ma passare dal milan al genoa a 30 anni per di più in prestito per me deve bruciare molto.



Se non è nei piani di Inzaghi c'è poco da fare.
Matri non mi sembra il tipo alla Robinho e Dida che preferisce l'ingaggio al giocare con costanza.


----------



## andre (5 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Però nel frattempo se ne va il pacco rotto di Pazzini che per grazia divina va in scadenza e da buon vecchietto andrà a svernare in liguria, poi valuti.


Si, poi prendiamo il fratello di Balotelli, così o gioca uno o gioca l'altro


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Non vorrei portare iella ma il si di matri al trasferimento non mi sembra così scontato altrimenti non si spiegherebbero le parole di appena pochi giorni fa in cui rivendicava il suo utilizzo per riscattarsi dalle critiche. Capisco che sono frasi di circostanza ma passare dal milan al genoa a 30 anni per di più in prestito per me deve bruciare molto.



Beh penso che abbia capito che da noi non c'è spazio, Inzaghi gli avrà fatto capire che come riserva del titolare ci sarà Pazzini, credo che prima di intavolare una trattativa del genere abbiano già chieto al giocatore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Però nel frattempo se ne va il pacco rotto di Pazzini che per grazia divina va in scadenza e da buon vecchietto andrà a svernare in liguria, poi valuti.



Vedremo a fine stagione, se Pazzini fa come la prima stagione ci penserei prima di darlo via, in questa stagione ha fatto niente è vero ma arrivava da uno stop lungo, come riserva per me Pazzini ci può stare, su Matri almeno potevano mettere un opzione di riscatto.


----------



## andre (5 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Però nel frattempo se ne va il pacco rotto di Pazzini che per grazia divina va in scadenza e da buon vecchietto andrà a svernare in liguria, poi valuti.


Si, poi prendiamo il fratello di Balotelli, così o gioca uno o gioca l'altro


----------



## juventino (5 Luglio 2014)

In un solo colpo avete:
-preso un titolare
-scaricato un cesso
-liberato spazio salariale in ottica Iturbe
Decisamente niente male.


----------



## Frikez (5 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Vedremo a fine stagione, se Pazzini fa come la prima stagione ci penserei prima di darlo via, in questa stagione ha fatto niente è vero ma arrivava da uno stop lungo, come riserva per me Pazzini ci può stare, su Matri almeno potevano mettere un opzione di riscatto.



Il Pazzo non si tocca, non scherziamo.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Luglio 2014)

Ah, comunque "La dirigenza ha imposta ad Inzaghi di valorizzare Matri e Abate" (cit.); "Pippo allenatore? Dio ce ne scampi! Inzaghi è fissato con Matri"(cit.); "Balotelli via? Poi non lamentatevi se giochiamo con Matri" (cit.)


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il Pazzo non si tocca, non scherziamo.



 ognuno ha le proprie idee, non dico che bisogna tenerlo a tutti i costi ma come riserva ci può stare, prima di lui c'è mezza squadra da far fuori.


----------



## MisterBet (5 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma Matri in prestito giusto? Non risolviamo nulla.
> E Vrsaliko pure arriva in prestito?



E vabbé, era impossibile trovare una squadra con 10 M pronti per Matri dopo l'ultima stagione...mi accontenterei...


----------



## Jino (5 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ah, comunque "La dirigenza ha imposta ad Inzaghi di valorizzare Matri e Abate" (cit.); "Pippo allenatore? Dio ce ne scampi! Inzaghi è fissato con Matri"(cit.); "Balotelli via? Poi non lamentatevi se giochiamo con Matri" (cit.)



Comunque per ora non è andato via ne l'uno, ne l'altro... ergo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2014)

Non ci credo, svegliatemi.


----------



## Heaven (5 Luglio 2014)

Bella mossa. Ma per me ancora siamo lontani da Juve, Roma e Napoli


----------



## Doctore (5 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> In un solo colpo avete:
> -preso un titolare
> -scaricato un cesso
> -liberato spazio salariale in ottica Iturbe
> Decisamente niente male.


per fare una rosa competitiva manca ancora tanto anche con iturbe.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento di Di Marzio: l'operazione è stata conclusa stamattina a Forte dei Marmi con una stretta di mano. Atteso per lunedì sera l'ok di Preziosi e martedì l'ufficialità. Matri andrà al Genoa in prestito, per Vrsaljko invece da definire ancora la modalità del trasferimento. Gli ingaggi sono da stabilire in questi giorni con gli agenti. Il mercato si infiamma: Matri e Vrsaljko si scambiano le casacche.*



.


----------



## Jino (5 Luglio 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Bella mossa. Ma per me ancora siamo lontani da Juve, Roma e Napoli



Si beh, non è certo il croato a spostare gli equilibri. Contento arrivi un giovane di prospettiva, ma sarà ovviamente tutto da valutare in una realtà come il Milan.


----------



## Albijol (5 Luglio 2014)

Vrsaljko non mi frega una ceppa, io volevo Perin


----------



## Ale (5 Luglio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vrsaljko non mi frega una ceppa, io volevo Perin



sono daccordo.


----------



## sion (5 Luglio 2014)

sputiamo anche su un ragazzo del 91 di ottima prospettiva,mi raccomando..continuiamo cosi


----------



## Ciachi (5 Luglio 2014)

sion ha scritto:


> sputiamo anche su un ragazzo del 91 di ottima prospettiva,mi raccomando..continuiamo cosi



Gennaio '92
Lo volevano fiorentina,Juve,Sassuolo .... Non mi sembra così scarso!!!!


----------



## Aragorn (5 Luglio 2014)

Non ho ben capito le modalità di trasferimento, ma dal punto di vista tecnico Vrsaljko in e Matri out è un'ottima notizia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non ho ben capito le modalità di trasferimento, ma dal punto di vista tecnico Vrsaljko in e Matri out è un'ottima notizia.



Matri in prestito, Vrsaljko ancora non hanno deciso la formula, in molti dicono che se arriva lui vendono Abate e lo pagano con quei soldi Vrsaljko.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Matri in prestito, Vrsaljko ancora non hanno deciso la formula, in molti dicono che se arriva lui vendono Abate e lo pagano con quei soldi Vrsaljko.



Scambio alla pari sarebbe stato da fantascienza  a questo punto speriamo davvero di cedere Abate e prendere il croato a livello definitivo. Riguardo a Matri temo che dovremo andare incontro al Genoa pagandogli parte dell'ingaggio, ma tutto ciò era abbastanza prevedibile.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Luglio 2014)

Io dico che paghiamo tutto l'ingaggio di Matri e Vrjalko ce lo danno "gratis"


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Scambio alla pari sarebbe stato da fantascienza  a questo punto speriamo davvero di cedere Abate e prendere il croato a livello definitivo. Riguardo a Matri temo che dovremo andare incontro al Genoa pagandogli parte dell'ingaggio, ma tutto ciò era abbastanza prevedibile.



Si di sicuro sarà cosi,anche a me non piace la formula però meglio che niente bisogna accontentarsi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io dico che paghiamo tutto l'ingaggio di Matri e Vrjalko ce lo danno "gratis"



Non credo Vrjalko ha una valutazione di 8 milioni se non erro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento di Di Marzio: l'operazione è stata conclusa stamattina a Forte dei Marmi con una stretta di mano. Atteso per lunedì sera l'ok di Preziosi e martedì l'ufficialità. Matri andrà al Genoa in prestito, per Vrsaljko invece da definire ancora la modalità del trasferimento. Gli ingaggi sono da stabilire in questi giorni con gli agenti. Il mercato si infiamma: Matri e Vrsaljko si scambiano le casacche.*


.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Si, poi prendiamo il fratello di Balotelli, così o gioca uno o gioca l'altro



Se vabbè, tra Matri e Pazzini c'è differenza no....


L'unica differenza è che Matri è integro, Pazzini è a rischio rottamatura


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo la Gazza per Matri al Genoa ci sarebbe qualche problema. Infatti il Grifone al momento non potrebbe garantire all'ex viola il suo attuale ingaggio da oltre 5 mln lordi e lo stesso centravanti non vorrebbe rinunciare ad un solo centesimo, quindi Preziosi avrebbe chiesto a Galliani un aiuto a pagare gli emolumenti annuali dell'ex Juve. Peraltro, nonostante la trattativa avviatissima col Genoa, su Matri nelle ultime sarebbe piombato il Parma. Vrsaljko invece e' ad un passo dal Milan. Trattativa conclusa in base ad un prestito con diritto di riscatto a 7/8 mln e l'affare potrebbe essere ufficializzato anche nella giornata di lunedi'.*.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Luglio 2014)

Mi immagino le sceneggiate il prossimo anno per riscattare Vrsaljko e risparmiare qualche spicciolo


----------



## Giangy (6 Luglio 2014)

Se c'è pure il Parma,può esserci un altro scambio,del tipo Biabiany?


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Luglio 2014)

ormai ci si muove solo con la formula del prestito, assurdo



Giangy ha scritto:


> Se c'è pure il Parma,può esserci un altro scambio,del tipo Biabiany?


dio no ti prego


----------



## Milo (6 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza per Matri al Genoa ci sarebbe qualche problema. Infatti il Grifone al momento non potrebbe garantire all'ex viola il suo attuale ingaggio da oltre 5 mln lordi e lo stesso centravanti non vorrebbe rinunciare ad un solo centesimo, quindi Preziosi avrebbe chiesto a Galliani un aiuto a pagare gli emolumenti annuali dell'ex Juve. Peraltro, nonostante la trattativa avviatissima col Genoa, su Matri nelle ultime sarebbe piombato il Parma. Vrsaljko invece e' ad un passo dal Milan. Trattativa conclusa in base ad un prestito con diritto di riscatto a 7/8 mln e l'affare potrebbe essere ufficializzato anche nella giornata di lunedi'.*.




"Matri è un professionista" "Matri non ha problemi a rinunciare parte del suo ingaggio"


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Luglio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> "Matri è un professionista" "Matri non ha problemi a rinunciare parte del suo ingaggio"


----------



## Enrico (6 Luglio 2014)

Ma Vrsaljko arriva anch'essi come Matri in prestito? Oppure in prestito con diritto di riscatto?


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2014)

Enrico ha scritto:


> Ma Vrsaljko arriva anch'essi come Matri in prestito? Oppure in prestito con diritto di riscatto?





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza per Matri al Genoa ci sarebbe qualche problema. Infatti il Grifone al momento non potrebbe garantire all'ex viola il suo attuale ingaggio da oltre 5 mln lordi e lo stesso centravanti non vorrebbe rinunciare ad un solo centesimo, quindi Preziosi avrebbe chiesto a Galliani un aiuto a pagare gli emolumenti annuali dell'ex Juve. Peraltro, nonostante la trattativa avviatissima col Genoa, su Matri nelle ultime sarebbe piombato il Parma. Vrsaljko invece e' ad un passo dal Milan. Trattativa conclusa in base ad un prestito con diritto di riscatto a 7/8 mln e l'affare potrebbe essere ufficializzato anche nella giornata di lunedi'.*.



.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza per Matri al Genoa ci sarebbe qualche problema. Infatti il Grifone al momento non potrebbe garantire all'ex viola il suo attuale ingaggio da oltre 5 mln lordi e lo stesso centravanti non vorrebbe rinunciare ad un solo centesimo, quindi Preziosi avrebbe chiesto a Galliani un aiuto a pagare gli emolumenti annuali dell'ex Juve. Peraltro, nonostante la trattativa avviatissima col Genoa, su Matri nelle ultime sarebbe piombato il Parma. Vrsaljko invece e' ad un passo dal Milan. Trattativa conclusa in base ad un prestito con diritto di riscatto a 7/8 mln e l'affare potrebbe essere ufficializzato anche nella giornata di lunedi'.*.




Fesserie, ovviamente la Cazzara non avendo scritto nulla sulla trattativa, ed essendosi fatta bruciare lo sgoob, cerca di recuperare con notizie fantasiose....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Luglio 2014)

l'importante è che arrivi versaljko,matri adesso o tr aun mese andrà via al 99% 

E vi dirò di più se arriva gratis il croato per quest'anno è anche meglio,così in caso si vende abate tutti i soldi sono di guadagno e possono esser eutilizzati per altre operazioni e non per il suo sostituto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo il Secolo XIX, giornale ligure, Matri ha già dato il suo ok. Milan e Genoa si spartiranno i 2,6M netti di ingaggio. Per Vrsaljko invece il Milan deve decidere ancora se prenderlo in prestito o a titolo definito. La valutazione è di 7M. *


----------



## Jaqen (6 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza per Matri al Genoa ci sarebbe qualche problema. Infatti il Grifone al momento non potrebbe garantire all'ex viola il suo attuale ingaggio da oltre 5 mln lordi e lo stesso centravanti non vorrebbe rinunciare ad un solo centesimo, quindi Preziosi avrebbe chiesto a Galliani un aiuto a pagare gli emolumenti annuali dell'ex Juve. Peraltro, nonostante la trattativa avviatissima col Genoa, su Matri nelle ultime sarebbe piombato il Parma. Vrsaljko invece e' ad un passo dal Milan. Trattativa conclusa in base ad un prestito con diritto di riscatto a 7/8 mln e l'affare potrebbe essere ufficializzato anche nella giornata di lunedi'.*.



Secondo me sono fesserie:
La Gazzetta ha completamente perso lo scoop, fissata a pensare cosa dicevano tutti i giocatori del mondo riguardo la Juventus (dopo la storia di calciopoli e il netto abbassamento delle preferenze nel mondo juventino il giornale sta cercando di farsi di nuovo amico quella fetta di lettori). Il problema più grosso della trattativa di sicuro era l'ingaggio di Matri. Ovvio che avranno già discusso e già trovato una soluzione se si sono lasciati dopo l'incontro con un risultato positivo.

Detto questo, Vrasljko non mi fa impazzire ma è anni luce superiore ad Abate e non è un giocatore alla Galliani (come poteva esserlo Evra), segno che forse è stato richiesto proprio da Pippo.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Secolo XIX, giornale ligure, Matri ha già dato il suo ok. Milan e Genoa si spartiranno i 2,6M netti di ingaggio. Per Vrsaljko invece il Milan deve decidere ancora se prenderlo in prestito o a titolo definito. La valutazione è di 7M. *



Ma infatti, il nodo della questione di sicuro era l'ingaggio di Matri.
Risparmiamo 2,6M, la speranza è che quest'anno faccia bene così che venga riscattato e rimanga a Genova.


----------



## Ciachi (6 Luglio 2014)

Secondo il corriere della sera non c'è ancora l accordo tra Milan e genoane il croato!!!


----------



## DennyJersey (6 Luglio 2014)

[MENTION=129]DennyJersey[/MENTION]
No parole censurate

Ed evitiamo di parlare della fonte. 
http://www.milanworld.net/vogliamo-solo-discussioni-post-costruttivi-vt16692.html


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Luglio 2014)

Praticamente tutti concordano in realtà. C'è l'accordo, manca solo da definire la formula di sbarco di Vrsaljko a Milano, lunedì o martedì le firme.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza per Matri al Genoa ci sarebbe qualche problema. Infatti il Grifone al momento non potrebbe garantire all'ex viola il suo attuale ingaggio da oltre 5 mln lordi e lo stesso centravanti non vorrebbe rinunciare ad un solo centesimo, quindi Preziosi avrebbe chiesto a Galliani un aiuto a pagare gli emolumenti annuali dell'ex Juve. Peraltro, nonostante la trattativa avviatissima col Genoa, su Matri nelle ultime sarebbe piombato il Parma. Vrsaljko invece e' ad un passo dal Milan. Trattativa conclusa in base ad un prestito con diritto di riscatto a 7/8 mln e l'affare potrebbe essere ufficializzato anche nella giornata di lunedi'.*.



Matri può andare dove vuole basta che se ne vada.


----------



## peppe75 (6 Luglio 2014)

Ottimooo...il terzino croato è un bel prospetto...in modo tale da cedere un altro assistito del pizzaiolo Abate...


----------



## Giangy (6 Luglio 2014)

Magari anche Constant,sarebbe da cedere,che ci facciamo,con un bidone simile!


----------



## Frikez (6 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Matri può andare dove vuole basta che se ne vada.



Ma se ne va comunque, con ingaggio a metà tra noi e il Genoa..non capisco perché la Gazzetta debba continuamente montare casi che non esistono.


----------



## Serginho (6 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza per Matri al Genoa ci sarebbe qualche problema. Infatti il Grifone al momento non potrebbe garantire all'ex viola il suo attuale ingaggio da oltre 5 mln lordi e lo stesso centravanti non vorrebbe rinunciare ad un solo centesimo, quindi Preziosi avrebbe chiesto a Galliani un aiuto a pagare gli emolumenti annuali dell'ex Juve. Peraltro, nonostante la trattativa avviatissima col Genoa, su Matri nelle ultime sarebbe piombato il Parma. Vrsaljko invece e' ad un passo dal Milan. Trattativa conclusa in base ad un prestito con diritto di riscatto a 7/8 mln e l'affare potrebbe essere ufficializzato anche nella giornata di lunedi'.*.



I soliti articoli inventati per vendere più copie


----------



## Jino (6 Luglio 2014)

Non credo tanto al prestito con diritto di riscatto, Preziosi ha bisogno di soldi, poi certo se gli facciamo un favore con Matri magari cambia idea


----------



## Bazinga (6 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non credo tanto al prestito con diritto di riscatto, Preziosi ha bisogno di soldi, poi certo se gli facciamo un favore con Matri magari cambia idea


veramente il favore lo fa lui a noi


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma se ne va comunque, con ingaggio a metà tra noi e il Genoa..non capisco perché la Gazzetta debba continuamente montare casi che non esistono.



La gds ha perso sicuramente credibilità, però l'interesse del Parma ci potrebbe stare se va via Amauri, ma ormai credo che sia tutto fatto con il Genoa.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Luglio 2014)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Magari anche Constant,sarebbe da cedere,che ci facciamo,con un bidone simile!



Constant? una mezzala


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza per Matri al Genoa ci sarebbe qualche problema. Infatti il Grifone al momento non potrebbe garantire all'ex viola il suo attuale ingaggio da oltre 5 mln lordi e lo stesso centravanti non vorrebbe rinunciare ad un solo centesimo, quindi Preziosi avrebbe chiesto a Galliani un aiuto a pagare gli emolumenti annuali dell'ex Juve. Peraltro, nonostante la trattativa avviatissima col Genoa, su Matri nelle ultime sarebbe piombato il Parma. Vrsaljko invece e' ad un passo dal Milan. Trattativa conclusa in base ad un prestito con diritto di riscatto a 7/8 mln e l'affare potrebbe essere ufficializzato anche nella giornata di lunedi'.*.


Se proprio dobbiamo pagare l'ingaggio di Matri ci abbassassero il prezzo per Vrsaljko.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2014)

*Ag Vrsaljko:" Oggi o domani ci sarà l'incontro decisivo, se troveranno l'accordo (Genoa e Milan) allora ci siederemo per trovare anche l'accordo con il mio assistito".*


----------



## Jaqen (7 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ag Vrsaljko:" Oggi o domani ci sarà l'incontro decisivo, se troveranno l'accordo (Genoa e Milan) allora ci siederemo per trovare anche l'accordo con il mio assistito".*



Ci siamo dai.


----------



## Milo (7 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ag Vrsaljko:" Oggi o domani ci sarà l'incontro decisivo, se troveranno l'accordo (Genoa e Milan) allora ci siederemo per trovare anche l'accordo con il mio assistito".*



un altro grande passo per questa annata di rivoluzione. Dai via un esubero per una buona scommessa. Magari si parlasse anche di Perin...


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2014)

Ci fossero ancora le comproprietà sarebbe già tutto fatto, senza devono "studiare" qualcosa


----------



## Milo (7 Luglio 2014)

per me faranno entrambi un prestito con diritto (obbligo?) di riscatto già prefissato, magari il difensore a un cifra più alta rispetto a matri (oppure pari se dobbiamo contribuire per l'ingaggio del mitra)


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> per me faranno entrambi un prestito con diritto (obbligo?) di riscatto già prefissato, magari il difensore a un cifra più alta rispetto a matri (oppure pari se dobbiamo contribuire per l'ingaggio del mitra)



Matri non sarà mai in obbligo di riscatto, non vogliono accollarsi per X anni il suo intero ingaggio


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ag Vrsaljko:" Oggi o domani ci sarà l'incontro decisivo, se troveranno l'accordo (Genoa e Milan) allora ci siederemo per trovare anche l'accordo con il mio assistito".*



*Come riporta Di Marzio stasera ci sarà l'incontro Galliani- Berlusconi ( molto spesso si incontrano il lunedi sera) per discutere di Vrsaljko, non è da escludere che si parli anche di operazioni di mercato più importanti.*


----------



## The Ripper (7 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Di Marzio stasera ci sarà l'incontro Galliani- Berlusconi ( molto spesso si incontrano il lunedi sera) per discutere di Vrsaljko, non è da escludere che si parli anche di operazioni di mercato più importanti.*



dai che mettiamo l'Iturbo! 

Ce lo vedo Berlusca ad incontrare il Gallo per parlare di VRSALJKO!!! ahahah. Come minimo parleranno di mercato in uscita (Balotelli) e di Iturbe.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Di Marzio stasera ci sarà l'incontro Galliani- Berlusconi ( molto spesso si incontrano il lunedi sera) per discutere di Vrsaljko, non è da escludere che si parli anche di operazioni di mercato più importanti.*





The Ripper ha scritto:


> dai che mettiamo l'Iturbo!
> 
> Ce lo vedo Berlusca ad incontrare il Gallo per parlare di VRSALJKO!!! ahahah. Come minimo parleranno di mercato in uscita (Balotelli) e di Iturbe.



.


----------



## colcuoresivince (7 Luglio 2014)

è fatta si dice solo dopo la firma dei contratti


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2014)

Comunque finchè non c'è ufficialità di Gilardino in Cina Matri non si sblocca.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo Pedullà, per Vrsaljko non c'è ancora l'accordo definitivo ma il Milan resta abbondantemente in corsa per l'esterno croato. Per il momento, l'offerta più alta resta quella del Sassuolo (appoggiato dalla Juve).*


----------



## aleslash (8 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà, per Vrsaljko non c'è ancora l'accordo definitivo ma il Milan resta abbondantemente in corsa per l'esterno croato. Per il momento, l'offerta più alta resta quella del Sassuolo (appoggiato dalla Juve).*


Di male in peggio, manco questo prendiamo 
Alla faccia della rivoluzione tanto proclamata (ogni anno)


----------



## runner (8 Luglio 2014)

ragazzi dai su questo lo prendiamo!!


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi dai su questo lo prendiamo!!



Credo anche io... ma non esaltiamoci comunque troppo, anche se arrivasse.

Va beh che ormai ci siamo definitavamente calati nella mentalit provinciale


----------



## runner (8 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Credo anche io... ma non esaltiamoci comunque troppo, anche se arrivasse.
> 
> Va beh che ormai ci siamo definitavamente calati nella mentalit provinciale



si hai ragione....hahahaaaaa!!

comunque dai, piuttosto che andare a prendere un trentenne finito, meglio comunque un giovane


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà, per Vrsaljko non c'è ancora l'accordo definitivo ma il Milan resta abbondantemente in corsa per l'esterno croato. Per il momento, l'offerta più alta resta quella del Sassuolo (appoggiato dalla Juve).*



Sono pessimista di natura poi quando c'è la juve di mezzo ma questa volta voglio essere ottimista .


----------



## Ale (8 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà, per Vrsaljko non c'è ancora l'accordo definitivo ma il Milan resta abbondantemente in corsa per l'esterno croato. Per il momento, l'offerta più alta resta quella del Sassuolo (appoggiato dalla Juve).*



il rapporto Galliani Preziosi vale piu di ogni cosa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà, per Vrsaljko non c'è ancora l'accordo definitivo ma il Milan resta abbondantemente in corsa per l'esterno croato. Per il momento, l'offerta più alta resta quella del Sassuolo (appoggiato dalla Juve).*



Si sveglino, una volta chiusa questa operazione fantasiosa finalmente avremo delle risposte


----------



## DennyJersey (8 Luglio 2014)

Pedullà ha caldeggiato la pista SassuolJuve fin dall'inizio mentre DiMarzio la nostra. Insomma, questi non scendono da cavallo manco se gli segano i garresi. Poi tutto può succedere eh.. Comunque mi piace questa lotta Milan Rube su tutti i fronti. Rendiamogli la vita difficile per lo meno..


----------



## Lollanza82 (8 Luglio 2014)

A me basta non vedere più Matri, poi ci possono dare pure il terzo portiere.Ma qualcuno ha capito la formula dello scambio?Scambio di prestiti? Come fa il Genoa a pagare lo stipendio(2,5-3Mil) di Mr 12 Mil?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2014)

*Milan Channel riporta che l'accordo per Vrsaljko non verrà finalizzato fino a quando non verranno ceduti altri giocatori. Per ora non è una priorità.*


----------



## Ciachi (8 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel riporta che l'accordo per Vrsaljko non verrà finalizzato fino a quando non verranno ceduti altri giocatori. Per ora non è una priorità.*



...stupendo!!! Davvero uno spettacolo di società!


----------



## Frikez (8 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel riporta che l'accordo per Vrsaljko non verrà finalizzato fino a quando non verranno ceduti altri giocatori. Per ora non è una priorità.*



Siamo diventati una barzelletta


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2014)

??  Manco i soldi per questo abbiamo?


----------



## Ale (8 Luglio 2014)

prima cediamo abatinho al psg..


----------



## Ciachi (8 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> ??  Manco i soldi per questo abbiamo?



....e qui si fanno ancora pensieri sui 28 milioni x lo "sturbe"!!!! Ma dove???


----------



## Jaqen (8 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel riporta che l'accordo per Vrsaljko non verrà finalizzato fino a quando non verranno ceduti altri giocatori. Per ora non è una priorità.*



AHAHAHAHAHAH

Adesso magari danno colpa ai giocatori che non se ne vanno non a chi ha fatto i contratti!


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel riporta che l'accordo per Vrsaljko non verrà finalizzato fino a quando non verranno ceduti altri giocatori. Per ora non è una priorità.*


Se aspettiamo le cessioni di Niang, Robinho, Abate e Mexes, Vrsaljko fa in tempo a diventare bisnonno.


----------



## Lorenzo (8 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel riporta che l'accordo per Vrsaljko non verrà finalizzato fino a quando non verranno ceduti altri giocatori. Per ora non è una priorità.*




Si, vabbè, se persino Milan Channel ci deride adesso ...


----------



## Bazinga (8 Luglio 2014)

no no no.... non so se ridere o piangere ...questo è assurd


----------



## Frikez (8 Luglio 2014)

Anche Di Marzio ha corretto il tiro dopo un paio di giorni, perfetto.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Luglio 2014)

Sto cominciando a perdere l'ottimismo...


----------



## Jaqen (8 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo Di Marzio la trattativa c'è ed è ben avviata ma per Vrsaljko il Genoa vorrebbe monetizzare il più possibile, per Matri c'è il grosso problema dell'ingaggio.*


----------



## Frikez (8 Luglio 2014)

*Il Genoa vuole monetizzare e intende parlare anche con Sassuolo (via Juve) e Fiorentina, nonostante il feeling con Galliani venderà Vrsaljko al miglior offerente.
Ci sono difficoltà anche per Matri, troppo alto l'ingaggio dell'attaccante..si cerca una soluzione tra i club.

Di Marzio*


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Luglio 2014)

Per fortuna che non abito a Milano, altrimenti giovedì mi sarei preso una bella denuncia se non peggio.... Sono esausto, incavolato.. stufo marcio di quella banda di pagliacci


----------



## Jino (8 Luglio 2014)

Era troppo bello per esser vero. Lo dicevo, se c'erano ancora le comproprietà il croato era già nostro, ora invece cambia tutto. Avanti con Abate, che ci volete fare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Il Genoa vuole monetizzare e intende parlare anche con Sassuolo (via Juve) e Fiorentina, nonostante il feeling con Galliani venderà Vrsaljko al miglior offerente.
> Ci sono difficoltà anche per Matri, troppo alto l'ingaggio dell'attaccante..si cerca una soluzione tra i club.
> 
> Di Marzio*



Povero vecchio Milan, come ti stanno riducendo... una proprietà davvero indegna. Dovrebbero vergognarsi. Il Sassuolo probabilmente ha più margine di noi nel fare mercato.


----------



## Frikez (8 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Era troppo bello per esser vero. Lo dicevo, se c'erano ancora le comproprietà il croato era già nostro, ora invece cambia tutto. Avanti con Abate, che ci volete fare.



Non cambia molto alla fine, di sicuro abbiamo proposto il prestito secco e non c'è ancora la volontà di liberarci di Abate..è tutto fermo.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Il Genoa vuole monetizzare e intende parlare anche con Sassuolo (via Juve) e Fiorentina, nonostante il feeling con Galliani venderà Vrsaljko al miglior offerente.
> Ci sono difficoltà anche per Matri, troppo alto l'ingaggio dell'attaccante..si cerca una soluzione tra i club.
> 
> Di Marzio*


Sto perdendo il poco entusiasmo che avevo qualche giorno fa. Forse è meglio che torni a seguire solo i Mondiali in questi ultimi giorni e poi non segua niente fino al 31/08.


----------



## Jino (8 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non cambia molto alla fine, di sicuro abbiamo proposto il prestito secco e non c'è ancora la volontà di liberarci di Abate..è tutto fermo.



Certa gente va messa con le cattive alla porta, va messa fuori dal progetto e se non accettano destinazioni vanno sbattuti in tribuna senza se e senza ma. C'è tanta gente in rosa con cui sarebbe fondamentale il pugno di ferro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Il Genoa vuole monetizzare e intende parlare anche con Sassuolo (via Juve) e Fiorentina, nonostante il feeling con Galliani venderà Vrsaljko al miglior offerente.
> Ci sono difficoltà anche per Matri, troppo alto l'ingaggio dell'attaccante..si cerca una soluzione tra i club.
> 
> Di Marzio*



Buona fortuna alla Juve.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2014)

Bisognerebbe accogliere la società a Milanello con uno striscione bello grosso: 'non fatevi vedere in giro fino a quando non tirare fuori i soldi'. Ma non accadrà mai.


----------



## sion (8 Luglio 2014)

per me si potrebbe iniziare gia' a cambiare il titolo del topic..tanto si e' capito gia' tutto..


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Il Genoa vuole monetizzare e intende parlare anche con Sassuolo (via Juve) e Fiorentina, nonostante il feeling con Galliani venderà Vrsaljko al miglior offerente.
> Ci sono difficoltà anche per Matri, troppo alto l'ingaggio dell'attaccante..si cerca una soluzione tra i club.
> 
> Di Marzio*


Ecco, è andata


L'unica è portare Preziosi a ceba da Giannino, farlo scoppiare di Tavernello ( costa meno, poi adatto al bilancio ) e farlo firmare.

Alla peggio lo si chiude a chiave dentro al ristorante e finché non accetta non esce


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Il Genoa vuole monetizzare e intende parlare anche con Sassuolo (via Juve) e Fiorentina, nonostante il feeling con Galliani venderà Vrsaljko al miglior offerente.
> Ci sono difficoltà anche per Matri, troppo alto l'ingaggio dell'attaccante..si cerca una soluzione tra i club.
> 
> Di Marzio*


Questa società penso che sia composta da gente tonta.

Ma lo sanno che se il Milan non prende gente decente, significa non andare in champions??? Il che vorrebbe dire addio itroiti cl, il che significa + debiti per loro. L'anno prossimo, non avrai i Ibra o Thiago che ti salvano il bilancio. Ma 30 giocatori scarsi ed invendibili.

Mi sembra così banale la cosa.

ps. Continuiamo con la tassa Galliani eh... ci ha portato cessi con ingaggi folli ed ora non riusciamo a mandare via.


----------



## Ale (8 Luglio 2014)

scambio di prestiti Matri e Perin e siamo tutti contenti.


----------



## Butcher (8 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Il Genoa vuole monetizzare e intende parlare anche con Sassuolo (via Juve) e Fiorentina, nonostante il feeling con Galliani venderà Vrsaljko al miglior offerente.
> Ci sono difficoltà anche per Matri, troppo alto l'ingaggio dell'attaccante..si cerca una soluzione tra i club.
> 
> Di Marzio*



Ma una gioia. Era troppo bello essere vero, addio calciomercato Milan.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2014)

Non riuscire nemmeno a prendere Vrsalkoso significa essere veramente alla frutta. Qua se arriva Lavezzi c'è da stappare lo spumante, altro che Iturbe e Cerci.


----------



## pennyhill (8 Luglio 2014)

Sono mesi che Preziosi dice che vuole continuare ad abbassare il monte ingaggi, ridurre i costi, eccc.. Quindi contestualmente (anche se questo ovviamente non l'ha detto ) vuole anche monetizzare il più possibile dalle cessioni.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Il Genoa vuole monetizzare e intende parlare anche con Sassuolo (via Juve) e Fiorentina, nonostante il feeling con Galliani venderà Vrsaljko al miglior offerente.
> Ci sono difficoltà anche per Matri, troppo alto l'ingaggio dell'attaccante..si cerca una soluzione tra i club.
> 
> Di Marzio*


O mio dio......


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2014)

Penso che stiamo provando a temporeggiare per Vrsaljko e al contempo smerciare Matri per un anno, usando così tutte le risorse per l'esterno in attesa di altri addii 

La difficoltà sta nel convincere Preziosi a pigliarlo senza garanzia di incassare da Vrsaljko


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Luglio 2014)

Neanche questo riusciamo a prendere


----------



## Dexter (8 Luglio 2014)

In un momento di lucidità Galliani si sarà chiesto "ma chi è Vrsaljko? Mai sentito in vita mia, che lo piglio a fare? In che squadra gioca Fabio Grosso adesso? È lui l'obiettivo"


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2014)

Di Marzio su Twitter sta ricevendo parecchie critiche perché aveva dato per fatto l'affare. Lui addossa la colpa alle società perché Galliani e Preziosi avevano realmente detto davanti a tutti che era fatta. Ad ogni modo fossi negli operatori di mercato, quando si parla di Milan, eviterei a prescindere di dare qualcosa per fatto fino al momento in cui non escono le firme.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Luglio 2014)

Niente, una gioia mai neanche a pregare in arabo. I bidoni invece li prendiamo subito...


----------



## Heaven (8 Luglio 2014)

Preziosi ci regala solo i bidoni..


----------



## Theochedeo (8 Luglio 2014)

Bello. 2 obbiettivi che mi avrebbero fatto molto piacere tutti e 2 ce li siamo fatti soffiare dalla Juve. Società ridicola ma soprattutto senza orgoglio


----------



## Frikez (8 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ecco, è andata
> 
> 
> L'unica è portare Preziosi a ceba da Giannino, farlo scoppiare di Tavernello ( costa meno, poi adatto al bilancio ) e farlo firmare.
> ...



E un'idea


----------



## mandraghe (8 Luglio 2014)

Ma che ce frega del croato! noi c'abbiamo il terzino titolare della fortissima nazionale prandelliana...


----------



## Djici (8 Luglio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma che ce frega del croato! noi c'abbiamo il terzino titolare della fortissima nazionale prandelliana...



abbiamo preso darmian ?


----------



## Milo (8 Luglio 2014)

*Gazzetta dello sport: Matri-Genoa ad un passo dal prestito, Vrsaljko-Milan fumata grigia ma è previsto un nuovo incontro per limare la differenza trà domada e offerta.*


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Luglio 2014)

La priorità è che se ne va Matri. Ma penso riusciremo a prendere anche Vrsalko o come si chiama.


----------

